# Frozen Garage Floor Drain



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Do you think this is a posible solution?


Ayuh,... Absolutely...

Salting the drain might also work....


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Dragon said:


> I am located in SE Wisconsin. I have a garage with a center floor drain that prevents the puddling of water in the garage when snow & ice melts off the vehicles in the winter.
> 
> The problem I am experiencing is that this drain travels away from the garage a short distance and comes out into open air to let the water drain out. The drain pipe is a 3 inch PVC pipe. What is happening is that over time the water at the very end of the drain freezes and slowly the ice builds up until the drain is pluged and the water no longer flows down the drain.
> 
> ...


 I use a heating cable in my eaves downspout, that was designed to be strapped to a water line! However, it works just as well, for this application! My cable has a built in thermostat that shuts the power off, at 34F. For a permanent installation, I would suggest that you would install a T in the pipe, just where it comes out from under the garage. Then, the cable could be plugged into the receptacle directly without the need of an extension cord! Today, I'm making plans to attend the Oshkosh air show! I'll wave as I pass by your place! LOL!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

orrrrrr......
a 45 and a piece of scrap should fix it so you don't need heat.....
it probably freezes from the drip, so don't allow it to start dripping!

DM


----------



## warmsmeallup (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes. That would work. Make sure you do a double run o the cable far enough to be inside the cold wall. Self Regulating cable would be better then Easy Heats' single temp ADKS. Self regulating gets to 12 watts per linear foot when covered with ice or snow and only 5 watts when not, so it saves energy.


----------



## Dragon (Aug 1, 2006)

warmsmeallup,
Can you suggest any brands of self-regulating cable you have experience with?

Wildie,
My wife & I grew up in the Fox river Valley. We know the air show well. Wag your wings as you pass over.

DangerMouse,
Loved that cartoon... How does the 45 prevent & extension prevent freezing? The water is still going to drip at the end unless I run the extension right to the ground. Also, part of the problem is that since this water is just snow/ice melt coming off a car in an unheated garage it is very low flow and low temp so it does not take much to freeze up when it gets to the end of the pipe where it is exposed to the cold air temps.
Last night we were in the negative 0 temp range.

Thanks for all the feedback, it is appreciated.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Dragon said:


> How does the 45 & extension prevent freezing?


2 ways, if i'm thinking correctly.

1: it'll create a 'warmer air' pocket at the end to help stop wind and freezing

2: the action of the water running the last foot or so will pull what's behind it, reducing any pooling. (which should not happen if angled enough)

sure seems to me worth the few bucks to find out and save all the other $$$ and hassles if i am! Po)

but what do i know? i'm just a cartoon mouse.

DM


----------



## warmsmeallup (Apr 3, 2008)

We use Chromalox cable. The part number is TW6. It's available by the foot or by the box in kits of..I believe 50 and 100'. I'm sure you'll have a choice of sites that offer it. If you only need 20', then buy it by the foot. You will also need a power connection/termination kit. The cable is cut to size in the field. It can contact itself in the downspout without issue. Many can't come in contact with itself. It's recomended that you run it into a NEMA receptacle box (waterproof outside junction box) and then connect it to power in this box. The power kit comes with all you need to do this. Don't run the cable inside then connect it to power.


----------



## warmsmeallup (Apr 3, 2008)

Dragon said:


> warmsmeallup,
> Can you suggest any brands of self-regulating cable you have experience with?


In case you haven't found it yet, there is a site that sells precut and corded SR cable. It is easyheat.com. You can get whatever you need there for your application. I believe they are made from Chromalox cable. Check that first though.


----------

